

Ask HN: How to have my single page, ajax hungry, app rank in Google? - cfontes

I am working on a site with a friend, we both coded a lot(3 months), learned a lot(backbone.js, GAE, etc...) and shipped an "Alpha" version of our site.<p>I assumed the SEO part of it mainly because I like it, I don't have any experience whatsoever besides some good books and my curiosity about the subject.<p>Now almost 90 days after the "launch for friends" we are in need of some advice.<p>How can I rank my single Page app that is almost entirely empty when google BOT scans it because we use AJAX like crazy ? It's mainly a JS map with some search fields and very few keywords on HTML...<p>I am seeing no progress in google besides the very careful link building. (At least I think so.)<p>I would love some advice from you guys.
======
jameswyse
Google does do ajax crawling but it requires a bit of work on your part. You
need to have server-rendered equivalents for all the URLs of the site you want
indexed. Google will GET these adding an '_escaped_fragment_' key so you can
identify the request and serve a static page instead.

As for Bing, DDG, etc I have no idea.

~~~
cfontes
Hum... very nice info. thank you !

~~~
jameswyse
Sorry I also meant to include the link!

[https://developers.google.com/webmasters/ajax-
crawling/docs/...](https://developers.google.com/webmasters/ajax-
crawling/docs/getting-started)

------
AznHisoka
You're asking the wrong question. Even if you do manage to get that 1 page
ranking, it can't rank for more than a handful of keywords.

You need to come up with some content: blog posts, videos, interviews,
anything related to your app and funnel those visitors to users. Aka content
marketing.

------
shyn3
Create temporary .html files that are accessible and updated on a regular time
interval

